# Rear organic pads and front semi metallic



## dwayne505 (Jul 28, 2009)

Problem here: I have an annoying rear brake squeal that occurs mostly at low speeds like when coming to a stop at an intersection. I currently have aftermarket semi metallic pads on the front and rear. Wondering if I could buy factory organic pads for the rear? Is there any problem with having semi metallic on front and organic on the rear?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

That's what i have on the SE-R, PBR semi metallic front with stock organic rears.
My Sentra had PBR semi-metallic all round, i don't see any difference on the street.
AD22VF 2000NX fronts if that maters, 200SX SE-R rears.


----------



## dwayne505 (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks for the input. This is for my Avalon. Great car other than the squealing brakes. I'm hoping the OEM pads will quite things down! I am guessing that I will be replacing the rears more often now if I go back to organic pads... Actually, the original (organic OEM) rear pads wore down quicker than the original front (organic OEM) pads.

I am curious if having a mixed set of pads will have any negative effects on the ABS system or the traction control systems?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

How fast are they wearing out ?
I assume your abs is at least 3 channel, so if the rears are different they are one channel, just don't mix on the same channel !!!
but you wouldnt do that anyway. 
The fronts are the same so no change to the traction control.


----------



## dwayne505 (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks, the rears just seem to wear out quicker than the fronts. I ordered some factory pads and will see if that quites things down.


----------

